# Florence



## water bouy (Sep 10, 2018)

They say maybe 2 ft of rain here. We may be a new Great Lake when it's over.


----------



## overboard (Sep 10, 2018)

Stay safe, that's about all you have control over!


----------



## Rumblejohn (Sep 10, 2018)

Saying prayers for those in Florence's path.


----------



## jethro (Sep 11, 2018)

Really... good luck to all in the path of this thing. 2' of rain is going to cause some severe problems. Stay safe!


----------



## WiskeyJaR (Sep 11, 2018)

Good Thoughts being sent skywards, stay safe everyone.


----------



## captain belly (Sep 12, 2018)

Prayers up from me too! Can't imagine what it's going to be like..... hope everyone has a place to go. Wonder what hospitals in the area do to prepare for things like this. Do they transfer pts and shut down? Or stay open to receive any victims of the storm. Just curious......(I work at a hospital)


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 12, 2018)

My freind lives on a 32' aluminum Marinette. He is going to ride it out in Elizebeth North Carolina. I tried to get him to go N towards Baltimore but he is going to head close to the Dismal swamp cut. God help him. 83' waves are reported. Yikes!


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 13, 2018)

Fox 5 in Atlanta seemed disappointed this morning to report that Florence was slowing and was only going to be a cat 2 now. I have children on the NC and SC coasts. Funny how you can report things when they don't impact you.. TV ratings are important I guess.


----------



## gnappi (Sep 13, 2018)

The news folks are ghouls. The song "Dirty laundry" from Don Henley sums up my feelings on them.


----------



## Stumpalump (Sep 13, 2018)

gnappi said:


> The news folks are ghouls. The song "Dirty laundry" from Don Henley sums up my feelings on them.



"We all know that crap is king"

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YHimia_Fxzs


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 16, 2018)

It appears that both of our kids that live on the coast suffered little or no damage. I'm a little worried about our daughter that lives in Charlotte, with all the rain they are experiencing. 
the folks inland may be suffering worse than the ones on the coast. Hope everyone is safe.


It's sad that some of the news reporters feel they have to enhance what is a bad enough situation for a lot of people. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=lCDzfZtVR2U&feature=youtu.be


----------



## richg99 (Sep 16, 2018)

re the Fake News Weather report. 

And then The Weather Channel tried to excuse it because he was "tired" and "the grass was slippery". I guess they think we REALLY ARE STUPID to begin to accept that explanation. 

There are a number of prior Weather Spoofs going around the 'net now. 

I guess they can't just report the news as it really is. And to think, a hundred years ago one of my possible choices for a career was in journalism. I think I'd been fired long ago when they wanted me to do that stuff.


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 17, 2018)

my cousin whose family was in the middle of relocating permanently to their house in Beaufort Nc. lost their house on Friday. they are heading back down this morning to see exactly whats left. praying for everyone that got hit by Florence.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 20, 2018)

Been out of the country for 3 weeks with no TV & little internet, but we did hear about this storm mostly through word of mouth. Sad to have heard about the losses.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 28, 2018)

My son and daughter in law have a home on Oak Island, NC. They went there Wednesday for the first time since the storm. They were very lucky. They suffered some water damage to the house, but nothing that can't be repaired. This is a picture taken today. My son is standing in front of the fishing pier on the island checking out a tin that someone is missing. He says the beach is covered in debris from the storm, and the ocean is brown from the river flooding runoff.


----------

